# 2013 Highbury Cemetery Logo



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Just unveiled this year's yard haunt logo - our ten year anniversary! It was all done in Illustrator and will be used (converted to) as a one-color t-shirt and maybe a few posters and stickers. "Mortem Abundet" is Latin for "Death Abounds." :zombie:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good, congrats on your 10th year!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice skull and crossbones!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very Sharp!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice skull and crossbones!


Ha! Free clip art!! I know it's been used quite a bit, I still really like it...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice!
Clean and elegant with a touch of creepiness mixed in.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Kewl! and congrats on a decade!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

highbury said:


> Ha! Free clip art!! I know it's been used quite a bit, I still really like it...


LOL, I've used the same pic too in the past!

Logo looks pretty bitchin'


----------



## talkingcatblues (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks great! Congratulations & happy haunting anniversary!


----------



## lifedreamer (Oct 9, 2013)

I like this logo , it's cool .


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

I bet i am not the only one that would rock one of those shirts....should you make a large batch.....just say'n


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

AAAAAHHHhhhhhhh! I didnt' make it over to your haunt this year! And I really, really meant to. I did mine finally (first year), and things just got too busy. Oh well, next year my friend.

The logo looks FANTASTIC, and congratulations on hitting your ten year aniversary. I hope I can make it that long!

Cheers!

Jack and Jody from Akron!

OH and here's where you can check out my yard display. Hehehe
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/132248-my-first-halloween-display-2013-a.html


----------



## jschwinck (Aug 31, 2013)

I think it looks great, I need some assistance sometime on creating a good logo or artwork for my haunt.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

jschwinck said:


> I think it looks great, I need some assistance sometime on creating a good logo or artwork for my haunt.


Figure out how you would use your logo, and the theme or feel you desire, then let us know how we can assist you. Knowing that stuff up front keeps you, and us, from struggling for something you can't or won't use.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

jschwinck said:


> I think it looks great, I need some assistance sometime on creating a good logo or artwork for my haunt.


jschwinck, hit us up any time, as I know fontgeek and I would both be willing to help you out!

Anbd Jack, I meant to contact you, but with this year's awful weather, you didn't miss anything. It was a bad year in the Cemetery, as I barely set up half of my haunt. But I'm already planning for 2014...


----------

